# Lost 2 wading belts in Matagoda last weekend.



## Rick69 (Dec 24, 2015)

Rick
281-853-7423
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick69 (Dec 24, 2015)

?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

it would help to put this in the proper forum and not to spam across multiple forums. My experience is that if someone here found them, they'd PM you.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Try more details. Where exactly did you lose them, wading a specific area, blow out of the boat or on what road? What do they look like, brand?


----------

